# ABGA Registration Questions



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, I am in the process of buying my first registered doe. She has twin kids and she is registered at 97 percent making her kids 98.5. So my question is, can her buck kid, be bred to a commercial boer doe; but his kids still be registered. If so would they be 50 percent or is it not possible. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay so for a purebred buck bred to a commercial doe you act like the buck is. 100%?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exactly! I had a really hard time grasping that when I first got started.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep. Even for lower percentage and purebred does. We had kids out of a 94% doe and a 97% buck and the kids were registered at 97%, not anything inbetween.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

That is sooo strange!!! But thank you guys percentages are hard to grasp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all, it is strange I know.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Percentages always confuse me! I thought we had a 92% doe born this year from an 88%, and a friend/forum member told me no... she is actually 94% & purebred! We were soooo happy! As this was a line we'd been working up from unregistered to purebred status.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

That's what I'm gonna start doing too Hoosiershadow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Blackheadedboers said:


> That's what I'm gonna start doing too Hoosiershadow.


You'll have fun doing it! I know we sure have! Although I do feel we were extremely lucky to get a doe each time lol

This is the 'doe family' from unregistered to 88%, something I made for my daughter who owns Wysteria & Dixie, and now the 94% baby, who we call....Bean lol 









Bean is 6 weeks old tomorrow <born on Valentine's Day!>
I wish we'd named her something with a Valentine sweetness to it, but first nickname was Lil'Bean and it kind of stuck lol <her registered name is: Can't Touch This --- my son's idea haha>
Hard to get pics of her standing still.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

They look pretty good. I'm starting with full blooded buck and my commercial does. I'm looking into either a 97% doe with kids on the ground or. 97% yearling who is exposed. So I'm just starting.


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Can someone direct me to a good resource for understanding pure bred vs % bred etc? We currently have only commercial does but I'm interested in learning how the registry works and can then evaluate if working towards papered stock is a direction to take. Did a couple quick searches but haven't found much. Thanks much!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For ABGA specifically? I'll take a stab at explaining the basics to you. It is utterly befuddling to me as someone who has no experience with any sort of breed registry, so this is what I have learned in the past 5 years as I work from a commercial herd to a partially registered herd:

1. The requirements for registration as "percentage" are different for does and bucks. A doe can be registered from 50% to 100%, but a buck can only be registered at 97% and above (anything below 97% is only a "record of pedigree" buck and doesn't help you work towards a registered herd).

2. Any registered buck (American Purebred:97% to 99% or Fullblood: 100% African genetics traced back to the original stock brought to the U.S. in the 1990s) can produce 50% registered doelings. It doesn't matter that 97% divided by 2 is not 50%, the doelings can still be registered at 50%.

3. The ABGA does not allow a "Native on Appearance" registration like some dairy registries do. BUT the USBGA does have this option, I believe it starts the animals at 50% when registered NOA and you can work your way up percentages via breeding.

4. As of last year, doelings from a 100% Fullblood registered doe, can be registered at 50%. Before, you could only register 50% doelings from a Fullblood buck.

5. The fastest way to move towards a registered herd would be to purchase a Purebred (97-99%) or Fullblood (100%) buck and then register any quality doe kids he produces at 50%, buy a new registered buck to breed those 50% does, and repeat.

Hopefully some of the more knowledgeable ABGA folks will hop on and QA/QC everything I've written above! And hopefully that helped a tiny bit!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If you read the ABGA 200 level rules, they say it better than me!

http://abga.org/about-abga/rules-regulations/


----------



## browervillegoats (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my this is all very strange. I'm used to horse registries where your either purebred or your not. Thanks for the info and the reference. I'm sure I'll have more questions....


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you that is very helpful info, as I am also starting with a commercial herd and a 100% buck.


----------

